# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Roda na AMC obiteljskom danu u Mičevcu, 6.9.2008- od 12

## Mukica

Pozivamo vas na Obiteljski dan sigurnosti u prometu 

*rode su se ovih dana razletjele posvuda pa ce sletjeti i u Mičevac od 12 do 15 sati*




> Program:
> 
> 10:00-12:00 pokazni treninzi sigurne vožnje i Eco driving
> 12:00- 14:00 NASTUP FIFI I NINJA KORNJAČE
> 14:00- 15:00 modna revija studia Mu:n
> 15:00- 17:00 pokazni treninzi sigurne vožnje i Eco driving
> 
> U cilju što kvalitetnije organizacije „ Obiteljskog dana sigurnosti u prometu“ molimo Vas da potvrdite dolazak Vaše obitelji i prijatelja, jer bez pravovremene rezervacije nećemo biti u mogućnosti  osigurati Vam kvalitetno izvođenje programa.
> Rezervirajte Već danas svoje mjesto:
> ...

----------

